# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Spanish Speaking RepRap Forum >  Argento con boquilla de mayor diametro

## jameghino

Gente,
Como vieron ya la gente de E3D saco su hotend con nozzle con orificio de salida mas grande. Por mi parte ya venia testeando el tema y quisiera discutir y probar con ustedes quienes quisieran testear el Argento con nozzle de mayor diametro, mi idea es llevarlo a 0.8mm como maximo.
¿Que opinan?
Muchas gracias
Javier

----------


## Word

Eso seria una bendición, hasta seria rentable imprimir kits ^^
Quiero probar eso.

----------


## AleCun

Excelente propuesta Javier!.. Éxitos en el diseño y desarrollo del mismo!...
Salu2
Alejandro

----------


## jorge22

Muy buena idea javier siempre pense en el tema del doble extrusor como una forma de acelerar la impresion mediante diametros de boquillas diferentes mas que la opcion de usar do colores,seguro ya tenes varias personas en la lista para probarlo pero si te falta uno aca estoy de paso nos reunimos a hablar de como van las cosas.
Saludos y exitos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## puche

Si necesita la experiencia de un usuario comun, anotame para probarlo.

----------

